# how many goats still around



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

since these were produced many must have been totaled or used to restore others.
i would think many were lost early on since street racing was so common
are there any actual numbers out there


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

I don't think any new numbers are produced after the car is released.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

i was curious if anyone had any idea of how many are 'alive' after 40 plus years
also how many lemans that was initially produced


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 that would be interesting to find out how many old goats and lemans are left.


----------



## Lil GTO (Jun 27, 2006)

*Data source*



wytnyt said:


> since these were produced many must have been totaled or used to restore others.
> i would think many were lost early on since street racing was so common
> are there any actual numbers out there


What you need is a good data source - and I am not sure if there is one. 

A forum such as this will not be used by all owners out there. 
A search of registrations for vehicles at each department of motor vehicles for every state may not work - my own 1964 GTO for example was not registered for about 15 years as it has been in storage waiting for me to have the time and or the cash to do a full restoration - I did get historical plates last year as I thought I was getting close - but alas it looks like I have to put it on hold for another 3 or 4 years.
You also have to consider cars that did not start life as a GTO from the factory that someone has made into a GTO clone.
I did read in some automotive magazine that within the first year half the 1964 GTOs were either wrecked or in a body shop getting repaired. 
Trying to think of other ways to collect data - maybe you should petition the government to add questions about vehicles on the next census.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It would be nice if Pontiac converted their micro fish info to an electronic DATA base so cars and options could be crossed and searched by whatever criteria you wanted. Like how many `66 converts with 4bbl and A/C were built, or whatever.


----------

